# 1 person needed to fill TOG charter - Karen Sue, IRI DE



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

Saturday, Feb 20th.Total Cost 140-150$ (includes rod,reel, bait, tip,)


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'm game. Put me down! PM incoming.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Good luck.


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

AtlantaKing said:


> I'm game. Put me down! PM incoming.


pm'd you back. shoot me an e-mail when you have a minute...


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

curious what is a "tog"?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

I was curious too, that was the reason I looked at this thread. I had to resort to Google and found that it is short for tautog aka blackfish.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

SO ???????????? How did yall do??


----------



## Tomasas (Sep 29, 2004)

trip was re-scheduled due to the weather.


----------

